
Show HN: Calculate your 2017 and 2018 federal taxes - daave
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1p8QBbxMRCa1yXrVt7akH2a09D3S2BtCjctwm1pxVu-Y/edit
======
daave
Hopefully folks find this helpful for understanding their tax liability under
the new Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, and how it may impact their budget in 2018. Let
me know if you have any feedback!

